# Retiring to Florida



## Frank Gillin (Jul 29, 2008)

We are seriously considering retiring to Florida. Is there an expat out there who has done this and can guide on cost of living, taxation and immigration.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Frank Gillin said:


> We are seriously considering retiring to Florida. Is there an expat out there who has done this and can guide on cost of living, taxation and immigration.


There is no retirement visa. The closest match is an EB5 -- minimum $0.5M down and this is locked up so you'll need a lot more than that. Due to sunset but will probably be revived at the last minute.

Health insurance, health insurance and health insurance is your next hurdle 

Permanent residents and citizens are taxed on their worldwide income. There are no tax shelters for honest Americans.


----------



## Frank Gillin (Jul 29, 2008)

Sounds a bit expensive to me. We knew health insurance would be an issue but now we need to investigate what an EB5 is. 
When you say tax on income, do you mean that we would be taxed again on income earned in UK, such as pensions, which are already taxed there?
Thanks for your response


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Frank Gillin said:


> Sounds a bit expensive to me. We knew health insurance would be an issue but now we need to investigate what an EB5 is.
> When you say tax on income, do you mean that we would be taxed again on income earned in UK, such as pensions, which are already taxed there?
> Thanks for your response


Health insurance is virtually impossible over 65. Also, you will not even be able to buy into federal insurance (Medicare) until you have been a permanent resident for at least five years. Non-employer health insurance usually excludes pre-existing conditions. A week or two in a hospital ic unit will bankrupt almost anyone.

If you become a permanent resident, your worldwide income is taxable. Your UK pension should not be taxed by the UK once you leave. There is a dual taxation agreement.

Better bet is to become a snowbird and spend 6 months of the year here on a B2 visa. You should be able to arrange insurance coverage from the UK since you won't be resident.


----------



## Frank Gillin (Jul 29, 2008)

OK so as we are both over 65, the snowbird idea seems to be getting more interesting. Annual travel insurance from UK is not prohibitive and should cover the issue. 
Does a B2 visa allow us to spend say 6 months in USA without being refused re-entry the following year?
What seemed like a good idea is now becoming more of a problem. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Frank Gillin said:


> OK so as we are both over 65, the snowbird idea seems to be getting more interesting. Annual travel insurance from UK is not prohibitive and should cover the issue.
> Does a B2 visa allow us to spend say 6 months in USA without being refused re-entry the following year?
> What seemed like a good idea is now becoming more of a problem. Thanks for the input.


Nothing guarantees entry except a US passport! Permanent residents have the right to judicial review, but everyone else is at the whim of the port of entry officer.

The B2 application can even be problematic for VWP-eligible applicants -- but wishing to be a retiree snowbird is a common reason for issue. Don't take the application lightly: you need to be able to prove strong ties to your home country.

The general rule of thumb is to spend at least as long outside the US as you do in.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You'll find that travel insurance from the UK is inexpensive until you list the US as a destination.

Nothing is guaranteed, but while immigration officials always have the final say, I've seen nothing in the papers about mass rejection of people with valid visas on entry to the US. Florida is full of people who do this every year. So much so that when the US stopped accepting blood donations from UK residents during the mad cow business, we had a major blood shortage in Florida.


----------



## Frank Gillin (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for that. Useful information but still seems that the USA are trying to make it difficult to come on board. I will be researching various websites and look for a bit of legal help in the immigration area, I think.
We are approaching our currentmedical insurance people who cover us here in Cyprus, but our problem is going to be age I think. Both over 65.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You've figured it out. The US is not particularly interested in attracting immigrants or making it easier to move here, especially not for people who are from developed countries.


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

synthia said:


> You've figured it out. The US is not particularly interested in attracting immigrants or making it easier to move here, especially not for people who are from developed countries.


Thats very true , but what i dont get is why would they want to attract people from underdeveloped countries ????


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

RICHNTRISH said:


> Thats very true , but what i dont get is why would they want to attract people from underdeveloped countries ????


You mistakenly assume there's some great policy behind US immigration law.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

RICHNTRISH said:


> Thats very true , but what i dont get is why would they want to attract people from underdeveloped countries ????


Actually, those are the folks they want to keep out - but in the interests of "fairness" they make the barriers apply to everyone, which leads to the age-old condition of throwing the baby out with the bath water.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Because they will do the dirty jobs that nobody else wants to do. Would you emigrate to the US & take a job picking citrus fruit?. Thats how economys generate wealth, when you have a cheap underclass and a well educated/well paid? middle class its creates an incentive to work hard and upwards.
Regards Rob


----------



## gercan (Feb 10, 2008)

RICHNTRISH said:


> Thats very true , but what i dont get is why would they want to attract people from underdeveloped countries ????


Americans all seem genuinely pleased that we have immigrated to the US. On a recent call one person actually said, you can't be a new immigrant, you speak perfect English. I was surprised at that attitude! The US has made every step of our immigration very easy and we have been welcomed with open arms every step of the way. I'm Canadian and my husband is German who speaks English fluently. 

Gercan


----------

